# Year later, still completely cured: follow this advice and you'll be free!



## freeyourself

Hey guys,

I (F26) feel incredibly grateful to be able to post here and know that browing this forum isn't going to push me back into DPDR. No, I am cured; I experience a blurry, tired feeling occasionally when extremely anxious, but I have taught my brain how to exist in this reality. I am real and this is real.

I promise that every single one of you can achieve this, too. You can live a full, vibrant life involving friends, relationships, crazy public transport, huge crowds, noisy gyms, oral presentations... free of derealization and panic attacks.

I am not affiliated with this article (I wish!), but I've come back to share it again. It genuinely saved my life, and taught me everything that I needed to know to instantly snap myself out of the rumination that not only worsens DPDR, but causes it.

https://youmemindbody.com/mental-health/derealisation

I quit coffee after reading it, which lessened my symptoms by 30%. Starting to supplement with NAC (*incredible for minds like ours*) and adopting the thinking styles explained in the article cured me in 2 weeks.

None of you are ill. You're vibrant, beautiful people who happen to be TOO intelligent, too analytical. When this tendency is projected upon questioning your reality, it creates the experience of dissociation. But it's never too late to escape, and pour your interest and passion into something else.

Feel free to ask me any questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Broken

Thank you for returning to share your story! Very happy you recovered. Did some quick research on NAC and is one of the few I haven't tried so am giving it a go. How long did your DP last? And was it chronic or intermittent with your anxiety?


----------



## freeyourself

Broken said:


> Thank you for returning to share your story! Very happy you recovered. Did some quick research on NAC and is one of the few I haven't tried so am giving it a go. How long did your DP last? And was it chronic or intermittent with your anxiety?


Hey!  I had severe, terrrifying, psychedelic DPDR for 4 years and it was chronic. I literally lived in a dreamlike state, and it was incredibly scary for me. However, it did worsen during my panic attacks/was a vicious circle in that sense. I believe weed triggered it (never touching drugs again), but the wrong mentality and tendency to question my reality 100% sustained the disorder.


----------



## Broken

Awesome.. well not awesome but good to know that you recovered from chronic DP which gives me hope. Do you feel the NAC in particular helped you or not? Just interested in the glutathione theory as it is one of the last I havent really pursued directly and I have never taken NAC


----------



## freeyourself

Broken said:


> Awesome.. well not awesome but good to know that you recovered from chronic DP which gives me hope. Do you feel the NAC in particular helped you or not? Just interested in the glutathione theory as it is one of the last I havent really pursued directly and I have never taken NAC


i really do feel like NAC makes me *far* less panic disorder/OCD-prone. without it, my thoughts race a lot more perceptibly, and I know that's the state in which I used to enter my worst derealization episodes. i still take it regularly, because it's also fantastic for lowering my desire to binge eat and do mindless things like scrolling on my phone for hours etc..

glutamate is implicated in all neurotransmitter systems, so abnormal glutamate/gaba balances etc. will affect dopamine, serotonin, acetylcholine... I'm also really interested in that side of DPDR and anxiety.

i really recommend it, as it's given me zero side effects and seems to help my productivity too.


----------



## Cali123

Congrats! So the NAC helped a lot with anxiety symptoms? Haven’t tried it either so I guess it wouldn’t hurt to try


----------



## Broken

I have been reading non stop on NAC the last few days lol it is the one thing I haven't tried that I have heard about before. I'm not holding out for it, but I have read many great things in reviews, but I have had this before with supplements. I would say this is the one supplement I have heard that is used in the clinical setting so it sounds like it could actually DO something... I have taken tryptophan the last week or so and that seems to be helping me relax, 5HTP had this effect before but I think you grow tolerant to it. Anyway, I will feed back here if it works any miracles lol


----------



## freeyourself

Cali123 said:


> Congrats! So the NAC helped a lot with anxiety symptoms? Haven't tried it either so I guess it wouldn't hurt to try


Yes - I feel it really helps with anxiety and mood regulation. Most supplements either do very little OR come along with a lot of side effects, but NAC modulates the root cause of mood issues/anxiety --> glutamate signalling.  Good luck!


----------



## Cali123

freeyourself said:


> Yes - I feel it really helps with anxiety and mood regulation. Most supplements either do very little OR come along with a lot of side effects, but NAC modulates the root cause of mood issues/anxiety --> glutamate signalling.  Good luck!


That's good to know. Definitely gonna try it then. Did you ever stop or take a break from the NAC to see if the dpdr feelings come back?


----------



## badsidejoe

Hey!
How much of the NAC do you take and how often?


----------



## freeyourself

badsidejoe said:


> Hey!
> How much of the NAC do you take and how often?


Hey there! I personally only take 600mg per day, typically in the morning.


----------



## freeyourself

Cali123 said:


> That's good to know. Definitely gonna try it then. Did you ever stop or take a break from the NAC to see if the dpdr feelings come back?


I actually ran out of NAC for a month over the summer, and noticed that I gained a couple of pounds because I was binge eating more. I was also more anxious than usual when in large, open spaces.. nothing like my DPDR days, but mild agoraphobia and odd bodily sensations. I didn't think much of it at the time, but looking back, the only variable I changed was removing the NAC. I didn't slip straight back into DPDR, which is a great sign (I feel I'm quite psychologically-healed), but I certainly remember feeling a bit 'odd' during that particularly holiday.

Now, I'm back on daily NAC and am able to live in the centre of a hectic city, go out in crowds and live a fast-paced life without any hints of DPDR.

Definitely isn't a placebo effect, because I tried so many supplements during my years of chronic DPDR and many of them screwed me up more. Be careful, everyone.. don't start supplementing things without considering how they can affect anxiety/mood. Stick to supplements that are already used therapeutically in clinical settings like NAC, 5-HTP etc.


----------



## Anotherguy

Hello thanks fir sharing this with us . Im a nurse from a European country and i would like to have a full conversation with you (also i had dp/dr ) if you can sent me an email because im curious in the glutamate part that i think it is the same problem as yours . The main problem for me is the continue anxious state and running mind i dont have anymore dp/dr im connected with the world and my body after 1,5 year just doing changes in the glutamate part . Im waiting your reply .thank you


----------



## freeyourself

Anotherguy said:


> Hello thanks fir sharing this with us . Im a nurse from a European country and i would like to have a full conversation with you (also i had dp/dr ) if you can sent me an email because im curious in the glutamate part that i think it is the same problem as yours . The main problem for me is the continue anxious state and running mind i dont have anymore dp/dr im connected with the world and my body after 1,5 year just doing changes in the glutamate part . Im waiting your reply .thank you


Hi, sorry for the late reply! I'd be more than happy to discuss this with you.. feel free to send me a message. I've experienced the same - I'm now connected with the world again.


----------



## Anotherguy

I send you my friend. Thank you im waiting


----------



## freeyourself

Hey guys, just checking in. I've doubled my dose of NAC as an experiment - I don't think I'll carry on this high, but I have to say that my mental health and energy levels are both fantastic at the moment. Zero anxiety and am completely comfortable doing presentations, which used to = instant DPDR and panic attacks for me.


----------



## DPCat

freeyourself said:


> Hey guys, just checking in. I've doubled my dose of NAC as an experiment - I don't think I'll carry on this high, but I have to say that my mental health and energy levels are both fantastic at the moment. Zero anxiety and am completely comfortable doing presentations, which used to = instant DPDR and panic attacks for me.


Hey, thanks for coming back and letting people know.

I got a question. Since you are taking NAC, which is a supplement to reduce high levels of glutamine(?), are you still on a gluten and or dairy free diet?

Thanks an advance!


----------



## freeyourself

DPCat said:


> Hey, thanks for coming back and letting people know.
> 
> I got a question. Since you are taking NAC, which is a supplement to reduce high levels of glutamine(?), are you still on a gluten and or dairy free diet?
> 
> Thanks an advance!


No prob!







I'm so committed to sharing what I know works with people, because DPDR is almost worse than death but you should all realise you can and will snap out of this. I am amazed I survived those years of severe anxiety, helplessness and those scary, psychedelic episodes that would hit me unexpectedly. Now, I am completely free. ✨

NAC works to generally modulate and restabilise neurotransmitter systems (glutamate (massively involved in DPDR and anxiety), GABA (reduced in DPDR), dopamine, serotonin + more). It's amazing because it keeps your neurotransmission in check, rather than directly increasing or decreasing any form of signalling in a significant way. This results in general mental clarity, mood stabilisation (less of a desire to binge eat, less depression) and also a significant reduction in loop OCD thinking and anxiety.

Despite being subtle and the supplement producing zero side effects, these effects are wonderful in the context of DPDR because irrationality and panic literally fuels it and keeps you trapped in the cycle.

Hope everyone is doing well. Stay strong guys, especially during this quarantine! <3


----------



## taylorkaneeka

freeyourself said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I (F26) feel incredibly grateful to be able to post here and know that browing this forum isn't going to push me back into DPDR. No, I am cured; I experience a blurry, tired feeling occasionally when extremely anxious, but I have taught my brain how to exist in this reality. I am real and this is real.
> 
> I promise that every single one of you can achieve this, too. You can live a full, vibrant life involving friends, relationships, crazy public transport, huge crowds, noisy gyms, oral presentations... free of derealization and panic attacks.
> 
> I am not affiliated with this article (I wish!), but I've come back to share it again. It genuinely saved my life, and taught me everything that I needed to know to instantly snap myself out of the rumination that not only worsens DPDR, but causes it.
> 
> Derealization and Depersonalization: How to Permanently Recover From Dissociative Anxiety
> 
> I quit coffee after reading it, which lessened my symptoms by 30%. Starting to supplement with NAC (*incredible for minds like ours*) and adopting the thinking styles explained in the article cured me in 2 weeks.
> 
> None of you are ill. You're vibrant, beautiful people who happen to be TOO intelligent, too analytical. When this tendency is projected upon questioning your reality, it creates the experience of dissociation. But it's never too late to escape, and pour your interest and passion into something else.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi. I've been suffering with dpdr for over three years now. What brand of NAC do you use? Thank you for your time, I know this post was made a long time ago.


----------



## tikobird

taylorkaneeka said:


> Hi. I've been suffering with dpdr for over three years now. What brand of NAC do you use? Thank you for your time, I know this post was made a long time ago.


I'm so glad to read this because I finally see something that sounds like me. I've always been an extreme worrier and have had generalized anxiety disorder ever since I can remember. I've had DP/DR for 4 decades and couldn't understand why there was no information anywhere about why. Therapists always say it's trauma but not in my case.


----------



## Cheryl Z

Anotherguy said:


> Hello thanks fir sharing this with us . Im a nurse from a European country and i would like to have a full conversation with you (also i had dp/dr ) if you can sent me an email because im curious in the glutamate part that i think it is the same problem as yours . The main problem for me is the continue anxious state and running mind i dont have anymore dp/dr im connected with the world and my body after 1,5 year just doing changes in the glutamate part . Im waiting your reply .thank you


Hey I’d love to hear about how u recovered from Dpdr pls


----------



## Kaveon365

Cheryl Z said:


> Hey I’d love to hear about how u recovered from Dpdr pls


Yeah help me plz


----------



## Thugzbunny

freeyourself said:


> Hey!  I had severe, terrrifying, psychedelic DPDR for 4 years and it was chronic. I literally lived in a dreamlike state, and it was incredibly scary for me. However, it did worsen during my panic attacks/was a vicious circle in that sense. I believe weed triggered it (never touching drugs again), but the wrong mentality and tendency to question my reality 100% sustained the disorder.


It is not the cannabis only when the cannabis is sprayed with something or grown wrong, or if you can’t stand the thc in it, i used magnesium and cbd weed to cure my dpdr and i am dpdr free for more than 2 years. The problem with the new cannabis is that they breed out the cbd in it and try to get higher and higher thc strains.

greetz a cannabis grower


----------

